
Deep-Q Learning Pong with Tensorflow and PyGame - albertzeyer
http://www.danielslater.net/2016/03/deep-q-learning-pong-with-tensorflow.html
======
stared
My friend just did a similar thing, but for the Space Invaders:
[http://maciejjaskowski.github.io/2016/03/09/space-
invaders.h...](http://maciejjaskowski.github.io/2016/03/09/space-
invaders.html), at the Recurse Center.

EDIT: It got here as well:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11282797](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11282797)

------
pmalynin
How bizarre! I just spent the weekend doing the exact same thing except with
MonoGame and Neon.

~~~
JulianMorrison
It steam engines when it's steam engine time.

